# Cancelled passengers can rate you???



## TomNashville

So, I took a call last night to a woman's house. The ride to the place was 8 or 9 minutes. I got there and hit the "arriving now" button. Waited 6 or 7 minutes, then called to make sure I was given the correct address. The woman says I was and that she would be right out, she was putting the dog out. 7 more minutes later, I've had enough time waiting. So, I sent her a text saying, "please only request a ride when you are actually ready to go", and then cancelled her as a no-show. 5 minutes later, while I was on another ride, I got 2 angry texts from her saying that she was just putting her dog out. I checked my 1-day dashboard later in the night and saw that I got a $10 cancellation fee, and that I had taken a 1-star rating (5 star rating dropped to a 4.5) with 8 rides on the night. Are all cancelled passengers allowed to rate us, or just ones that are charged the cancellation fee?


----------



## stuber

T


TomNashville said:


> So, I took a call last night to a woman's house. The ride to the place was 8 or 9 minutes. I got there and hit the "arriving now" button. Waited 6 or 7 minutes, then called to make sure I was given the correct address. The woman says I was and that she would be right out, she was putting the dog out. 7 more minutes later, I've had enough time waiting. So, I sent her a text saying, "please only request a ride when you are actually ready to go", and then cancelled her as a no-show. 5 minutes later, while I was on another ride, I got 2 angry texts from her saying that she was just putting her dog out. I checked my 1-day dashboard later in the night and saw that I got a $10 cancellation fee, and that I had taken a 1-star rating (5 star rating dropped to a 4.5) with 8 rides on the night. Are all cancelled passengers allowed to rate us, or just ones that are charged the cancellation fee?


This is a perfect example of UBER vagueness.

When I email questions about specific details like this, they seem to evaporate.

I don't know the answer to your question. I believe that it is the case. When a cancellation results in a few being charged, then yes, the client can rate.

My guess is that the best strategy for this situation is to select Cancel/Do not charge client.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

stuber said:


> T
> 
> This is a perfect example of UBER vagueness.
> 
> When I email questions about specific details like this, they seem to evaporate.
> 
> I don't know the answer to your question. I believe that it is the case. When a cancellation results in a few being charged, then yes, the client can rate.
> 
> My guess is that the best strategy for this situation is to select Cancel/Do not charge client.


So under your scenario, it is a lose/lose situation. If you don't charge the client your are screwed for the travel and time. If you do charge the client you could get rated down?


----------



## TomNashville

When cancelling, if it is the first cancellation, the passenger doesn't get charged either (I'm assuming that they can't rate you if they don't get charged). But here's the real crux, if I cancel a passenger, I don't get to rate them, so why should they be able to rate me? I'm wondering if they can rate me if I select "passenger requested cancel", or "wrong destination".


----------



## dominant7th

Your dashboard shows what you rated the passengers. Your rating is on your phone.


----------



## TomNashville

dominant7th said:


> Your dashboard shows what you rated the passengers. Your rating is on your phone.


I checked MY 1-day average rating, not any specific ride rating (where what you said is true).


----------



## LuLu

I thought I saw here somewhere that a trip can not be rated if you have not started the ride.....I don't believe it can be........ *UPDATE. *according to Judith @ Uber, "once a rider had canceled, *they cannot rate you*"..... There!!!!!!!!! Yes, I still have email but not sure how to disect and attach.


----------



## stuber

Ahhh.. the devilish details. I have concerns about the entire rating system in general. I don't think UBER is particularly interested in defining or clarifying, or modifying the rating system.


----------



## LAuberX

TomNashville, I think a 4.5 rating on your 1 day, while still working that shift, was caused by having only two ratings put in so far for the night
one 5
one 4
=4.5

I have cancelled 4 rides just as you did in the past week, no rating damage noticed here.

more accurate picture of how you are doing is the 7 day, if THAT moves from 4.9 to 4.5, somebody gave a LOW rating!


----------



## dominant7th

They can't rate you if you never started the trip.


----------



## TomNashville

LAuberX said:


> TomNashville, I think a 4.5 rating on your 1 day, while still working that shift, was caused by having only two ratings put in so far for the night
> one 5
> one 4
> =4.5
> 
> I have cancelled 4 rides just as you did in the past week, no rating damage noticed here.
> 
> more accurate picture of how you are doing is the 7 day, if THAT moves from 4.9 to 4.5, somebody gave a LOW rating!


Actually, I just re-checked my dashboard. 10 rides on the night last night (still within the 24-hour window of when I started and ended). The $10 cancel was the 1st charge of the night and must be counted in order to register 10 in that 24-hour period. I will re-check the 1-day rating again when the trip counter falls to 9 to see if I go back up significantly.


----------



## TomNashville

Just checked again, still 10 rides, but now a 4.6 rating. 9*5+1=46/10=4.6 I believe I did get rated a 1 for a cancelled ride. Will be very interesting to see if my rating goes back to 5 after the cancellation drops off.


----------



## sliksock

I have never, on any day I have ever driven for Uber, been rated by every single rider I took on a trip on a single day in the seven months I have been driving. Never. I would venture to say it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY you have been rated by every single rider.


----------



## stuber

I just updated my driver phone...Now my driver rating is being expressed as 4.800687xxxxxxxx. Really? 14 decimal places? Is this a glitch or just a coder joke?


----------



## grams777

When you see a number of rides on your dashboard, it doesn't mean all those have been rated. They can start trickling in some time afterwards. If you had 10 rides in the last day, maybe only 5 of them have submitted ratings so far.

What you could also be seeing is:

At first a 4.5 as a 4+5 (2 rated rides out of 8) or 4+4+5+5 (4 rated rides out of 8)
Now a 4.6 as a 4+4+5+5+5 (5 rated rides out of 10)


----------



## Oc_DriverX

I looked on my last 3 weekly summaries. There is a sentence where they tell you how many 5 you got out your rated rides in the last two weeks. In my case about 47% rated the ride within two weeks.


----------



## TomNashville

I understand all of that, which is why I am waiting to see what happens when the day rolls over. But the evidence I think favors my view because it says that I gave 10 rides on the 1-day screen, and I only have 10 rides in a 24-hour period if the cancellation is counted. Also, my 365 day did take a noticeable hit as well, and I have approx. 200 rides right now. If my rating goes to a 5 when it says that I only have 9 rides, then I will know beyond any doubt that the cancellation was rated.


----------



## Raider

This whole rating thing is bullshit and stupid...if you ask me, i think Uber purposely lower your rating just so you have the urgency to provide BETTER service...i wish they throw it out the window, we provide excellent service and our cars are always clean....some wretched souls out there are just plain nasty...even then, i don't think i should've ever gotten a 1 or 2 star...somebody is doing something sketchy


----------



## cybertec69

TomNashville said:


> So, I took a call last night to a woman's house. The ride to the place was 8 or 9 minutes. I got there and hit the "arriving now" button. Waited 6 or 7 minutes, then called to make sure I was given the correct address. The woman says I was and that she would be right out, she was putting the dog out. 7 more minutes later, I've had enough time waiting. So, I sent her a text saying, "please only request a ride when you are actually ready to go", and then cancelled her as a no-show. 5 minutes later, while I was on another ride, I got 2 angry texts from her saying that she was just putting her dog out. I checked my 1-day dashboard later in the night and saw that I got a $10 cancellation fee, and that I had taken a 1-star rating (5 star rating dropped to a 4.5) with 8 rides on the night. Are all cancelled passengers allowed to rate us, or just ones that are charged the cancellation fee?


Canceled rider can not rate you, only if they get in your car and you start the trip and end the trip with that passengers, it was someone that you thought was cute, but she zapped you, lol. I have send Uber numerous emails in regards to their flawed rating system with the same ******ed response, I also brought it up at the time of the sign up, and was given the same corporate speak nonsense, these people have been thoroughly trained "brain washed" by upper management, I am sure most of them know that the partners are getting shafted, but can not speak their minds, or will be shown the door.


----------



## cybertec69

dominant7th said:


> Your dashboard shows what you rated the passengers. Your rating is on your phone.


Your dashboard DOES NOT show what you rated your passengers, that is what they rated you, you never see what a passenger rated you, and the passenger never sees what you rated them.


----------



## Crownan

You can not look at the last day or even last week and use the numbers of rides vs. ratings to determine what happened. Most people do not even rate you until they use Uber again, when they have to rate you to proceed. Some people, especially first time users who only used Uber to get to the airport one time and may never use it again, will never rate you until that next time they need a ride to the airport, maybe months later.

I will add that a better response would be, after waiting 5 mins inform the client that you will start the ride now and they can take as much time as they like, or THEY may cancel and request another driver at a later time. I am amazed at how people like you do not realize you are just as bad as normal taxi drivers.


----------



## cybertec69

The passanger rates you after you drop him /her off, they don't rate you days later, where did you get that info, if the passanger does not rate you after they are dropped off, it automatically goes to your rating as a five. The same goes when you forget to rate a customer, you can't rate them once you pick up another fair, that window had closed for good.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

cybertec69 said:


> The passanger rates you after you drop him /her off, they don't rate you days later, where did you get that info, if the passanger does not rate you after they are dropped off, it automatically goes to your rating as a five. The same goes when you forget to rate a customer, you can't rate them once you pick up another fair, that window had closed for good.


This response is misleading, and in fact, could be entirely wrong.

Assertion: "if the passanger [sic] does not rate you after they are dropped off, it automatically goes to your rating as a five."

Fact: (from https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/2866 and elsewhere) 
"*What happens if a client doesn't rate me? Do blank ratings count against me?*
No, they do not. When we calculate a driver's rating, we only use trips where a rating was given by the client.

Blank ratings do not hurt you, nor do they help."

As far as driver rating passengers, it has been my experience (400+ trips) that I have to rate the previous passenger before I am able to accept any more rides. I have never found a way around rating the previous passenger. Even if I shut the app down after completing a trip, the rating screen will pop back up before I can accept another ride. If the customer does not rate you after the ride, it is not unreasonable to expect that he will be prompted with the rating screen the next time that he/she logs in to request a ride, which may be days or weeks later. In my experience, less than 50% of the riders submit a rating within two weeks of the ride. This data is from the Uber weekly summary.

I would suggest going to the Uber FAQ from the driver's dashboard for futher ratings explanations.


----------



## Bully

cybertec69 said:


> The passanger rates you after you drop him /her off, they don't rate you days later, where did you get that info, if the passanger does not rate you after they are dropped off, it automatically goes to your rating as a five. The same goes when you forget to rate a customer, you can't rate them once you pick up another fair, that window had closed for good.


Stop talking nonsense bro..


----------



## cybertec69

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> Stop talking nonsense bro..


To each his own, hey by the way, how are you liking the new rates in NYC, get ready for the shaft, there is a new Uber XL tier, I am sure the SUV partners will love it, LOL.


----------



## Bully

I don't take X or XLs but I'm sure some idiots will.


----------



## cybertec69

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> I don't take X or XLs but I'm sure some idiots will.


What this will do is hurt your SUV passenger numbers, as more people will order Uber XL instead of SUV, get ready.


----------



## Bully

cybertec69 said:


> What this will do is hurt your SUV passenger numbers, as more people will order Uber XL instead of SUV, get ready.


I barely take SUV jobs anyways, I don't work at night and don't like picking up cheap drunk people (people that will take XL). But yes ok thanks for your wonderful advice.


----------



## cybertec69

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> I barely take SUV jobs anyways, I don't work at night and don't like picking up cheap drunk people (people that will take XL). But yes ok thanks for your wonderful advice.


Being sarcastic seems to be one of your finer qualities. I guess you like getting shafted by corporate, so tell me, how are those black car jobs coming along, cough, cough. There is a reason why Uber put all Lincoln town cars under UberX and screwed all it's partners, do to hardly any demand for that category, so if you are not doing Uber SUV, what jobs are you doing, reason I am asking is because Uber send out an email to everyone that is caught transporting passengers from another base will be terminated. Uber is already starting to water down it's offerings, what makes you think someone will order an SUV, when Uber XL says it can seat 6 people comfortably, not including the driver of course.


----------



## cybertec69

So you are clearing about 1500 after your fuel costs "hybrid of course, only 12 miles per gallon", car payments costs "maybe you stole it ", insurance costs "over 5,000 a year with clean record", Uber SUV percentage cut which is 28%, state sales tax and black car fund 11%, so again, after doing all those 72 trips, what is your REAL take home money, not much better than an UberX with the previous rate. Don't forget the 1099 at the end of the year.


----------



## Bully

I don't feel obligated answering your stupid questions my friend. You have no idea what you're talking about and that's why you're an uberx driver.

But just so you know, last week isn't considered a good week and I do much better than that usually. That's without taking into account my private clients and the rental $$$ I collect from my drivers every week. So keep up doing what you're doing and worry about your CURRENT uberx prices ;-)


----------



## dominant7th

How does your head fit in your car?


----------



## cybertec69

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> I don't feel obligated answering your stupid questions my friend. You have no idea what you're talking about and that's why you're an uberx driver.
> 
> But just so you know, last week isn't considered a good week and I do much better than that usually. That's without taking into account my private clients and the rental $$$ I collect from my drivers every week. So keep up doing what you're doing and worry about your CURRENT uberx prices ;-)


So my numbers are pretty much spot on, and it has nothing with me being an UberX driver, and I did not ask what you made with your private clients, I know what percentages you pay, and at the end of the day, my numbers are close to being spot on, give or take a few dollars, why so angry. And if you think that the SUV rates will not change, you have some real surprises heading your way. They started with the Uberx cuts, then Uber Black, what make you think SUV will be exempt from the butcher block, once less people use that service due to Uber XL "which just came out", what do you think they will do.


----------



## Bully

dominant7th said:


> How does your head fit in your car?


My car is pretty big... 

I just hate it when I see stupid UberX drivers from NYC spread misinformation. Dude has no idea what he's talking about. I have 3 UberX cars, 1 Black and 1 SUV. I'm obviously doing something right... If UberX made more here, I would be driving UberX, but no that's not the case. Kid is just hating.


----------



## dominant7th

I blocked that other dude, it's much much quieter. Great numbers tho, but it's apples and oranges my friend. You're getting the kings rates and X/XL get crumbs. Makes sense that those figures are for your fleet.


----------



## dominant7th

My math says that's $52/trip for the first entry. LaGuardia or JFK runs?


----------



## Bully

dominant7th said:


> My math says that's $52/trip for the first entry. LaGuardia or JFK runs?


Yes, at least 2, 3 times a day.

I also take UberX requests from the airport, it's otherwise hard to find someone looking for a ride. It's better than going back empty. That's pretty much the only time where I take Uberx. I advise my drivers to do the same.

But to answer to the OP, a cancelled ride CANNOT rate you. Trust me on this, I cancelled on SO many people. Especially during surge pricing if customer is too far from me (lol).


----------



## dominant7th

We've been saying this for a while and that dude just came in here with a lot of contradicting info. It's one thing to be wrong, but it's another to be rude and condescending about their wrongness. I gave back what he/she was dishing and I got put in a time out


----------



## cybertec69

I am not hating at all " I hope you make a million dollars a week, I don't care", I am not the one with the BIG head here, I never said anything negative toward you, why don't you give us the REAL numbers, somewhere close to what I came out with, which is good for an SUV, no one disputes that, man you are sensitive. And again the Uberx driver does not drive a 50,000 to 70,000 SUV, more like a $10-15 grand sedan if that. So your Uberx driver goes home with $1000 gross, that is before he has to pay his fuel costs, but after you fleeced him for the weekly rental and the uber 31% cut, and that is after he ran rough shot doing 80 dispatches. And by the way, your UberX driver should be closer to $3000 with his 80 dispatches, his efficiency rating is well below average, he must be doing lots of local one mile jobs. And if it wasn't for the money you are making from those two poor fellas "I say about $4000 a month", you would be barely treading water, and don't keep telling me about those private clients, which is a separate income from what you make with Uber.


----------



## cybertec69

dominant7th said:


> We've been saying this for a while and that dude just came in here with a lot of contradicting info. It's one thing to be wrong, but it's another to be rude and condescending about their wrongness. I gave back what he/she was dishing and I got put in a time out


Since you live in a totaly different country, you would not know what it cost to operate in NYC, so whatever you say is baseless, I love it when guys try to show off, and then show me numbers from their dash board, what about the Uber final statement of what they payed YOU, and that is before all your costs associated with operating the vehicle.


----------



## dominant7th

Sales tax & black car fee. Wow. And 28% commish. Suddenly, I'm happier about my situation.


----------



## Bully

Now let me break down for you since you're pretty stubborn.

UberSUV vs UberX:

UberSUV, on average in my case, it's a $2,600 paycheck a week during the summer (just from Uber, and forget about the private clients like you said). That's $10,400 a month.

Here are my monthly expenses for this SUV (even though I always had car in the city before I started driving with Uber):

$830 car payment.
$470 commercial insurance.
$900 gas
$600 tolls
= $2800

So $10,400 - $2800 = $7600 just with Uber and with jus ONE car. I have a separate account with them for my other drivers, so that's just ONE single car. The one I drive myself.

Now let's talk about UberX:

The average paycheck is $1500 a week during the summer (and don't you dare contradict me without proof). That's $6000 a month.

$300 car payment (that's if you really have a shitty car that cost $10k, most drivers have a 30k uber x car, a camry)
$470 insurance (it's pretty much the same for everyone)
$360 gas (if you have a hybrid, again I'm using the best case scenario, if you have a $10k car it's probably not a hybrid, so you'll spend more on gas)
$600 tolls
= $1730

$6000 - $1730 = $4270.

I let you do the math.

---

Now don't forget that when you drive a piece of crap lincoln town car or beat up toyota camry, you won't get any private clients, so the main advantage having a really nice car is creating a good network of people that you can charge a hourly rate. Most black car customers like my car and would love to have me as a private driver. This will never be the case with UberX. Who wants a private driver that drives a camry? If you don't use Uber for networking, you're doing it wrong. I am against soliciting, I will never offer my card to someone who didn't ask for it, but if they do of course I will give them my contact info.

Add another 4k net a month from my other cars and I'm a happy camper.

Also, there is other expenses that I didn't include (like TLC plates, commercial registration etc, but I just wanted to prove your point wrong)


----------



## cybertec69

Sounds about right, fuel, commercial auto insurance, car payment, registration and inspection costs, maintenance, misc., then that would be the GROSS, and then you will receive a 1099 at the end of the year, as I stated in my earlier post, the numbers I gave where pretty close. By the way I never asked for your numbers, so you made about $2000 Gross after expenses "guesstimate", very nice. I am happy for you, and hope you make a million dollars a week, seriously.


----------



## Bully

cybertec69 said:


> Sounds about right, now give us the numbers after ALL your expenses, fuel, commercial auto insurance, car payment, maintenance, misc., then that would be the GROSS, and then you will receive a 1099 at the end of the year, as I stated in my earlier post, the numbers I gave where pretty close. By the way I never asked for your numbers, so you made about $2000 Gross after expenses "guesstimate", very nice.


You have a 1099 and I have a 1099. We all do, but thanks god there's deductions. All my cars are under warranty. Oil changes cost the same for all the cars pretty much. Only big expense is the tires. Now please STFU and go milk some cows.


----------



## cybertec69

Why are you so hostile, no need for such hostile remarks, I am seriously happy for you, I am glad you are doing well, doing TLC work in NYC is a tough job, keep up the good work.


----------



## Bully

Because you keep busting my balls saying we make the same after expenses. No we DON'T. I obviously did the math before starting. Don't listen to other drivers on the road without proof to back up their claim. Most of them are sandbagging. No one will ever tell you the truth. I do just because I couldn't care less. I'm not doing this long term (driving people). I'm very young, going back to college next year. All I want is have a fleet of cars lined up with Uber and wait until they cap the market so I can start cashing big money. Just like yellow cab medallions owners do.


----------



## cybertec69

Where in what post did I say we make the same, please find it.


----------



## UPModerator

Thread closed. Warning points issued to cybertec69 who seems to be the instigator. Please keep it civil. Thanks.


----------

